# Cello double stop



## janxharris

Is C3, Eb3 possible as a double stop on the cello - or is it a stretch too far? (fourth finger on the G string for the C3 and first finger on the D string for the Eb3).

To be clear - C4 = middle C.


----------



## SuperTonic

In isolation that double stop should not be a problem for a cellist.
With double stops you also have to consider the notes immediately before and immediately after and the overall tempo/speed. If you can provide an image of the measure in question I could give you a better idea of the difficulty of what you have written.


----------

